# Urge Down O Matic Full Face Helmet



## Pinoymr05 (Feb 11, 2007)

anyone has picked up or tested Urge Down O Matic Full Face Helmet? Looking for new helmet and this ones looks promising...I Appreciate any inputs if you have any....thanks


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Some info here....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=682002


----------



## gambisk (Aug 10, 2010)

I got one earlier this year but as its my first full face I don't really have much to compare it to. What I can say is that it vents way better than I expected, There is lots of riding around my way to get to anything resembling a decent, I tend to leave my lid on when I'm pedalling about and I've never got overly hot in it even on the ups. In terms of fit I have quite a big melon head 62cm and the L/XL fits me well.
Oh and the other thing make sure your goggles fit as the opening meant I had to go through 5 or so pairs at the shop till I found a good fit.


----------



## BigBrotherSoup (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one and really like it but I have to say they run very small. I take a medium in other brands but for the Down-O-Matic I take a LG/XL and it is very snug.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I got the S/M size. It comes with extra padding to change out for sizing, but the stock setup fit me well. A bit on the snug side at first, but not uncomfortable. Now it feels just right, and not quite as bulbous as the Remedy. (I measure out to be like 56cm)

As mentioned, be carefule choosing goggles, the face cavity is smaller than most helmets, so some goggles may be too large.

I dig mine, still have my Remedy, but it's strictly back-up.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

what goggles are you using?


----------



## BigBrotherSoup (Oct 6, 2009)

I use Spy Targa 3 goggles and they fit perfect.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

coghi said:


> what goggles are you using?












Oakley "Proven's". They're small and fairly cheap, and fit right in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd say it saved my butt, I'm back with a d3 now and didn't do this tonight but rang my bell pretty good.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> I'd say it saved my butt, I'm back with a d3 now and didn't do this tonight but rang my bell pretty good.


Dang, you did some damage, glad you're okay cause you destroyed that lid. Amazing actually, that you didn't get really hurt.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Whole jaw piece was broke both sides and had stress fractures overb80% of the helmet. Other side was almost as bad.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Hit by a car? dang... Was this at a resort or local trail?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Feckin hell BullC - thats some wreck.
I was really interested in trying one of these but all reports were they run small. I have huge head and find there are only a handfull of lids that fit - remedy, THE and an old D2 I tried a few years back.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Whaded up of a ladder drop in to rocks down below brake issue sent me down got a concussion and fractured my wrist. Some tape on wrist, ibuprofen @a burrito and diet coke and we were off again riding.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> I'd say it saved my butt, I'm back with a d3 now and didn't do this tonight but rang my bell pretty good.


Since you've ridden both, how does the sizing/fit compare to the D3? From trying helmets on in the store at Snowshoe, I know I fit a large D3 pretty much like a glove, both sizing and fit wise, and I've been riding with a size large Fox Rampage that's about to need replacing. Also, in terms of goggle size, I run some Scott MX goggles that fit the opening of the Fox helmet like someone sent for them, and I think the Fox I've got and the D3 I tried on had similarly sized face openings... just how much smaller in the face opening is the Urge compared to the D3?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Slyp Dawg said:


> Since you've ridden both, how does the sizing/fit compare to the D3? From trying helmets on in the store at Snowshoe, I know I fit a large D3 pretty much like a glove, both sizing and fit wise, and I've been riding with a size large Fox Rampage that's about to need replacing. Also, in terms of goggle size, I run some Scott MX goggles that fit the opening of the Fox helmet like someone sent for them, and I think the Fox I've got and the D3 I tried on had similarly sized face openings... just how much smaller in the face opening is the Urge compared to the D3?


D3 fits alot better, I went from a d2 to the urge then after destroying it I went back to tld. The urge is a good helmet if you have a round head it fits'better then a thinner head goggles fit it fine I wish there was more paddng when I went down but a decent helmet.

The d3 is amazing fits better more padding I went down the other day and head first into some rocks aside of the noise of impact which always makes me cringe the padding was way better I still rang my bell pretty decent .

D3 hands down.....

I'll add the urge is closer to a stripped down d2 but still fits round heads the d3 is better all around.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

i dropped my D2 for an urge, it simply fits my head better.

I have the L/XL, same size as my D2 xxl was. 

For me, its a better fit then the D2, have tried a D3, that fits even better but at 4x the price, ill stick with the Urge for now


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

bumping an older thread here. I have a DOM helmet this year and really like it. fits me well, doesn't move around, and also not everyone has one. Thankfully haven't had to test out the impact protection. (knocks on wood).

I do have a question though. After a full summer of riding, how do you clean out the stank? I've washed all the removeable pads, but the liner is still kinda ripe. Its not so bad I don't want to ride with it. I think the liner is the one piece where Urge dropped the ball. With a FF helmet, people are going to sweat a lot. Why did they think a fixed liner was a good idea?

-joel


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Gasoline and a match..


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

might not even need gasoline.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

I have an Urge helmet. I like it alot. I had it lying on the ground beside my bike this weekend, and a dog came by and took a piss 4 inches away from it. I dont think a helmet liner would have helped if it got it in there. Thought I'd sare


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

ooh, are you saying cut the liner out?


----------

